# App Store piraté ou non?



## deftones (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire une nouvelle sur le piratage de l'App Store (un truc à la Sony?).
Quelqu'un à des infos ?


----------



## 99philou94 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour
Inscrit sur le forum pour des conseils d'achat de mon premier macbook pro j'y viens pour tout autre chose
J'avais 20 d'avance sur itunes...
Le 13 j'ai reçu une facture de 2 fois 6,99  pour une extention de jeu sega "kingstonconquest"
Le 14 une facture de 3,99 pour le meme jeu
J'ai changé mon password, contacté apple par mail puisqu'il est très difficile de les avoir au tel
Je suis en attente d'une reponse et du remboursement
J'espere qu'ils vont réparer la faille au plus vite je n'ai plus confiance évidement
Voila pour l'instant le hakeur n'a fait que prendre sur les 20 sur le compte mais s'il lui vient l'envie de prendre un GPS à 100 ??!!!
Je ne peux en dire plus pour le momment sauf que apple est bien piraté
A suivre


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2011)

Apple n'est pas piraté. Ton compte simplement.

N'as-tu pas utilisé ce même identifiant (adresse mail) et mot de passe sur d'autres sites qui eux se seraient fait pirater ses données ? N'as-tu pas rempli une demande de mot de passe iTunes ou Apple en Physhing ?

Il y a beaucoup de personnes qui se sont fait emprunter leur compte ces derniers temps, mais apparemment, c'est toujours dû à une négligence humaine.

Sinon, as tu pensé à réinitialiser les appareils liés à ton compte. Cela aura pour conséquence de bloquer les achats que le pirate a effectués avec ton compte perso. 

Sinon, ne t'inquiète pas, Apple va te rembourser rapidement, j'en suis certain.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> ....
> 
> Sinon, as tu pensé à réinitialiser les appareils liés à ton compte. Cela aura pour conséquence de bloquer les achats que le pirate a effectués avec ton compte perso.
> 
> ....



Salut,
Qu'entend tu par là ? et en quoi/comment cela bloque les achats ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2011)

Si tu supprimes tous les appareils autorisés et que tu ne réautorises que les tiens ensuite. L'ordinateur utilisé par le voleur sera désactivé puisque seuls les tiens seront autorisés. Et comme le mot de passe a changé, il ne pourra le réactiver.


Par contre, je viens de vérifier. La procédure n'est valable que lorsque le quota d'ordinateur est atteint. Donc, ce n'est pas faisable tout le temps  Désolé. 

Pour voir le nombre d'ordi autorisés, il faut aller dans son compte sur iTunes : Clic sur le nom associé au compte en haut à droite dans la fenêtre iTunes. Entrée du mot de passe. Là, tu arrives sur la fenêtre de gestion ou tout est indiqué.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2011)

Merci quand même pour cette info.


----------



## 99philou94 (15 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Apple n'est pas piraté. Ton compte simplement.
> 
> N'as-tu pas utilisé ce même identifiant (adresse mail) et mot de passe sur d'autres sites qui eux se seraient fait pirater ses données ? N'as-tu pas rempli une demande de mot de passe iTunes ou Apple en Physhing ?
> 
> ...



bonsoir et merci
je 'ai pas tout compris mais je vais changer tous les mots de passe identique
je suis un peu dépassé(pas très fort en informatique)
réinitialiser cela veut il dire que je dois mettre mes ipodes iphones au format usine ???
merci en tout cas pour vos conseils
philippe


----------



## juns974 (15 Juin 2011)

je sait si c'est moi ou apple qui veut pas mais je ne peut pas recreer un ID et franchement c'est pas cool car je viens de prendre un i PHONE ET LE TRUC c'est que quand je veut me prendre un jeu et bien il me donne un identifiant completement merguez et la zobe je veut recreer un ID et c'est mem pas la peine si qqun a desreponse je veut bien merki d'avance


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Juin 2011)

C'est pour ça que je vire ma cb tout de suite après un achat sur le store


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2011)

juns974 a dit:


> je sait si c'est moi ou apple qui veut pas mais je ne peut pas recreer un ID et franchement c'est pas cool car je viens de prendre un i PHONE ET LE TRUC c'est que quand je veut me prendre un jeu et bien il me donne un identifiant completement merguez et la zobe je veut recreer un ID et c'est mem pas la peine si qqun a desreponse je veut bien merki d'avance



Et en français, ça donne quoi, car Merguez, n'est pas un mot qui semble approprié dans le contexte&#8201;? Comme la plupart des mots dans la phrase&#8201;; le but est de les remettre dans l'ordre, c'est un jeu.

En gros, je n'ai pas saisi, tu t'es fait pirater ton compte ou tu n'arrives simplement pas à créer un identifiant pour iTunes.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu supprimes tous les appareils autorisés et que tu ne réautorises que les tiens ensuite. L'ordinateur utilisé par le voleur sera désactivé puisque seuls les tiens seront autorisés. Et comme le mot de passe a changé, il ne pourra le réactiver.
> 
> 
> Par contre, je viens de vérifier. La procédure n'est valable que lorsque le quota d'ordinateur est atteint. Donc, ce n'est pas faisable tout le temps  Désolé.
> ...


Il peut toutefois demander la mise à zéro des ordinateurs autorisés surtout dans son cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je vire ma cb tout de suite après un achat sur le store



Je te dis pas la galère quand tu achètes des Apps dans l'Apstore !!


----------



## Cyrus137 (27 Juin 2011)

Je n'achete rien sur l'Appstore


----------

